# Twin axle tyre pressures



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry if it's been covered before and it would save me a lot of messing about.
I have an Autotrail Arapaho with the standard 6 wheel chassis.
Does anyone know what tyre pressures I should be running at ??

It's difficult for me to get to a weigh bridge, so if you know the approximate axel weights it would help me.

I did weigh the motorhome last year but only a total weight, which was 4600kg fully loaded. So it's not overweight.

I would appreciate any advice.
Thanks
Frank


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a twin axle Dethleffs and just done my pressures at the weekend. With Michelin camping tyres back pressures are 51PSI and front are 80PSI.

Regards, David


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi mine are all set at 5bar all six at the same pressure if that helps and the are contentals camper tyres....


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tyre*

I'm a Kontiki tag, loaded at about 4900 kg. All six tyres at 80 psi.

Russell


----------



## kencocamper (May 1, 2005)

*tyre pressures*

hymer 754 twin axle 5 bar front 3.5 bar all rears


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

80 front and 50 - 55 psi on the back is about right .... but I have a fixed rear bed, not rear lounge.


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Many thanks to all that have replied to my posting.
It looks as if everyone who replied is running similar pressures, except for one. ME http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/redface.gif 
I have been running all six around 60 psi which would account for rapid tyre wear on the front. I'm having two new tyres fitted next week.
I wonder what differences there will be at 80psi ?
Better fuel consumption?
Noisier ride?

Thanks Again
Frank


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh ****e !! And here's me running our Kontiki 669 tag with 60 in the rears and 65 in the fronts, c4500kg. Read on here a while ago that this 65/60 combo gave for a good ride (not crashy), good road holding and good wear pattern and mileage.

Would seem that the only accurate method is to obtain the axle weights/loads and ask the tyre manufacturer.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Burstner I821, 52 psi rears and 72 psi front. A much better ride than the 65/80 that the dealer insisted was the right pressure.


----------

